# XM Radio in my 2003 330I



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

This morning (Saturday October 19th) in installed XM-Radio! I have the same Pioneer XM-receiver (GEX-FM903XM) & BlitzSafe I-bus adapter as JST & TD have installed. Actually my BlitzSafe I-Bus adapter is labeled for the "MINI-Cooper", but as the seller insisted&#8230; it works fine in my BMW. I mounted the XM control unit in the front ashtray, the antenna in the rear package shelf, and the XM-receiver mounted with the NAV equipment in the trunk. I have the XM-receiver mounted flat on top of where a CD-changer would go. Gravity is working in my favor, so I have used Velcro to secure the receiver. Velcro is not as strong as bolts, but it is flat on top of a shelf&#8230; I do not anticipate it ever coming loose.

This installation required no drilling or permanent changes to the car! All the wires are hidden, other than one control wire that is running laterally under the drivers seat. It is well under the seat so it is unseen! To get things installed I had to temporarily remove the trunk lining, rear seat, some parts of the center console, gearshift boot, and unbolt the driver's seat.

So now for the XM-Radio: WOW!!! WOW, this really sounds good! The BlitzSafe adapter utilizes the BMW I-bus, so the quality is phenomenal! For sure the best sound quality I have ever heard! I have not had much time to really listen to the programming options, but for now&#8230; I am no longer considering adding a CD-changer.

Helpful REFRENCES

JST & TD's XM install post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13351&highlight=xm).

Here is the BlitzSafe I-bus adapter: http://www.cdadapter.com/bmwxmalp.htm

Here is a very helpful XM install page with lots of details and pictures: http://www.my330i.com/mod18.php

XM programming selection: http://www.xmradio.com/programming/full_channel_listing.jsp?sort=number


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Excellent.

So when do we get to see the car?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Bad news on the Blitz Safe adapter front. I can't get the damn thing to work with a CD changer. I plugged a (used) CHM-S611 changer into the adapter, and though the head unit will cycle through the discs, it won't play any of them. This is the same problem that TD had (which we guessed might be due to the age of his CD changer), but the model I bought a) looks exactly like the OEM unit, and b) is specifically listed on the Blitz web site as one of the ones that works. 

Well, it doesn't. 

Pissed off. 

Really friggin' pissed off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Not good, JST. I wonder if there's something we're both missing.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Not good, JST. I wonder if there's something we're both missing. *


I don't know. I sent an e-mail to Blitz Safe tech support; I'll let you know what (if anything) I hear from them.

If BMW had just put an in-dash CD player in the 1998 MY cars, like every other damn carmaker out there, I wouldn't be having this problem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> I don't know. I sent an e-mail to Blitz Safe tech support; I'll let you know what (if anything) I hear from them.
> 
> If BMW had just put an in-dash CD player in the 1998 MY cars, like every other damn carmaker out there, I wouldn't be having this problem. *


BTW, I have some CD43 info for you. I emailed the eBay seller who keeps posting the same ad under different seller names and asked what he'd sell it for outside of an auction. He responded $300. And he's got a few left. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> BTW, I have some CD43 info for you. I emailed the eBay seller who keeps posting the same ad under different seller names and asked what he'd sell it for outside of an auction. He responded $300. And he's got a few left. I'm thinking about it. *


I'm going to see if Blitz Safe gets back to me. If they don't, the CD43 is the only option left, AFAIK. Shoot me an e-mail with more info on this seller, if you don't mind.

I guess we can always re-auction these M-bus CD changers.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

As I was getting ready for work this morning I was watching “Fox & Friends” on the FoxNews channel. It was really neat to be able to get in my car and continue the program live on XM-Radio as I drove to work.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *As I was getting ready for work this morning I was watching "Fox & Friends" on the FoxNews channel.*


:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:

shhh...don't let TD know...

:angel:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:
> 
> ...


:lmao:

Hopefully, TD didn't try for the Ferry. The roadblocks have been lifted and traffic is moving again.


----------

